# colored music: songs with colors in their titles



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

Post a song with a colorinside of the Roy G Biv spectrum or out of itin its title.

Let's see how many of these we can name. 

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4EFddbHkRo]AC/DC, Back In Black[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3e_y9Bc7hs]Fats Domino, Blue Monday[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfmkgQRmmeE]Van Morrison, Brown-Eyed Girl[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH-rPt1ftSo]Janet Jackson, Black Cat[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zphAHMPtu4g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zphAHMPtu4g[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkae0-TgrRU]Cream, White Room[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtzRRwfOXus"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtzRRwfOXus[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm5HKlQ6nGM]Elvis Presley, Blue Suede Shoes[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9j6DE6RnSk]Billy Idol, White Wedding[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs-XZ_dN4Hc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs-XZ_dN4Hc[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFJ_yuKClME]Billy Idol, Blue Highway[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrbni0tVBZ8]Donovan, Mellow Yellow[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmALA8miQY8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmALA8miQY8[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P51LunEV3Sk]Madonna, True Blue[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6d8eKvegLI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6d8eKvegLI[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PekdeINQco"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PekdeINQco[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Aug 7, 2014)

Prince And The Revolution - Little Red Corvette | Video on guavaleaf.com


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5f-GOz1Njg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5f-GOz1Njg[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoJYM3krDWQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoJYM3krDWQ[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUFSB2plwzM]311, Amber[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2014)

Black Cars - Gino Vannelli


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2014)

Black And Blue - Gino Vannelli


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

tangerine is a color!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5c5870ztSg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5c5870ztSg[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2014)

Unbearably Blue - Gino Vannelli


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2014)

Did you see what I did there?


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GlB7jKi2Ww]Dwight Yoakam, Long White Cadillac[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgm7F30EN50"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgm7F30EN50[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZHEMhE0GXA]Journey, Forever In Blue[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lazdg-eqmQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lazdg-eqmQ[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkQ0RcOyAdA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkQ0RcOyAdA[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSoYnMYUw3g]Kenny Loggins, Blue On Blue[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulWjBFJ48Dc]Van Halen, Black and Blue[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIB33eTrgBY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIB33eTrgBY[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHVweChKtbs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHVweChKtbs[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdJx86b0wuc]Joan Osborne, Man in the Long Black Coat[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrIRE8Hzl7c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrIRE8Hzl7c[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5yR5XhCIeg]Black Sabbath, Black Sabbath[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N4B8jzMRjA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N4B8jzMRjA[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNltsEop2dQ]Heaven and Hell, Bible Black[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfuWXRZe9yA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfuWXRZe9yA[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 7, 2014)

Is the movement in the head?


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOaXTg3nAuY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOaXTg3nAuY[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU_ggFovJNo]Metallica, Blackened[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29_RZ82aZ6A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29_RZ82aZ6A[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYYwzmVz3Ng"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYYwzmVz3Ng[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cRdgIZgobs]Lou Gramm, Midnight Blue[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AAOM-BRxcg]Elvis Presley-Blue Moon of Kentucky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKg8DFi-bPo]Metal Church, Beyond the Black[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Did you see what I did there?



Honestly, dear, I've been so busy tryin' to get this puppy to 100 in less than an hour, I ain't seen much of anything  let alone had time to thank it.

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh5csU32HE4]Crystal Gayle, Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

I hope no one has posted this one yet.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUFOVu1CurM]Icehouse, Electric Blue[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ufzu31d9nI]Debbie Gibson, Out of the Blue[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE3ra4RZBtU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE3ra4RZBtU[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs8y3kneqrs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs8y3kneqrs[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0XEm3SpyZk]Slayer, Spirit In Black[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Xt-Zwh9nY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Xt-Zwh9nY[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laRyswIO_-g]The Beatles - Yellow Submarine (High Definition) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjHY2UYgvp4]Halford, Life In Black[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9zUqZF_JpY]Dolly Parton, White Limozeen[/ame]


----------



## Darlene (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/nCYbRmSlW-M]Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Good Quality) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/GZcfUr74h6o]Sick Puppies- White balloons (Lyrics on Screen) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YhIihkWvwA]Metallica, Last Caress/ Green Hell[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Good Quality) - YouTube
> 
> Sick Puppies- White balloons (Lyrics on Screen) - YouTube



already did Touch of Grey-a shame it was the Dead's only billboard hit


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FbkTX2bnis]Michael Jackson, Black Or White[/ame]


----------



## Darlene (Aug 7, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Good Quality) - YouTube
> ...



Oops. Sorry. I didn't feel like going through all the posts and I like that song.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuz0ZoZzziA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuz0ZoZzziA[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvLYvZrFn4E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvLYvZrFn4E[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)

(99 Red Balloons in German)


----------



## rdean (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dh79Ggx9Js]Warrant, I Saw Red[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcDuR9BF0Oc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcDuR9BF0Oc[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-bJ16plWBE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-bJ16plWBE[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw8BAp5vDZo]Aerosmith, Pink[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpgu9wKJVbc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpgu9wKJVbc[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Aerosmith, Pink



Darn!  I was just going to post that one!


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2YIpZWBqA]Chris Deburgh, Lady In Red[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoXFVb1VVJA]Rush, Red Sector A[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMexp4Y59s0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMexp4Y59s0[/ame]


----------



## Darlene (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/P7YMI39sObY]Pink Floyd - Marooned (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://youtu.be/trinU3VD1Zo]Chevelle - The Red - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://youtu.be/3mbBbFH9fAg]Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://youtu.be/jW8UlrtcEac]The White Stripes - 'Blue Orchid' - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://youtu.be/SUFSB2plwzM]311 - Amber - YouTube[/ame]
http://youtu.behttp://youtu.be/fEGI9NbH-mk/MJUuDoRZpyU
[ame=http://youtu.be/oFObU6-qN_k]Coheed and Cambria - Blood Red Summer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcdPPd9nEwQ]Cyrkle, Red Rubber Ball[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAGp9PqvE9M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAGp9PqvE9M[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JWD038wSSA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JWD038wSSA[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Darlene (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/5OCeKdXecUk]Sevendust - Black (with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 7, 2014)

Frampton's Camel: White Sugar...


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

@ Darlene:

One per post, please, honey. We're tryin' to get this mother to 100. 

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPejfpQPRhQ]John Conlee, Friday Night Blues[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsbE8P8sL4c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsbE8P8sL4c[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klGIfXJJotc]David Bowie, Blue Jean[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

turtledude said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JWD038wSSA





[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QheJWiUAgSo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QheJWiUAgSo[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJKt-DhII_4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJKt-DhII_4[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgNnEkzWwt8]THE FLEETWOODS- " MR. BLUE " (W/ LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9QZhLSKEps"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9QZhLSKEps[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaZwdBG-5q4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaZwdBG-5q4[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52EeVLOeM0w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52EeVLOeM0w[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5M_wChN9GU]Porno For Pyros, Black Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzrDs_Vaho4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzrDs_Vaho4[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T954u9ncpIo]George Jones - White Lightning (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene (Aug 7, 2014)

bleeding involves the color red
[ame=http://youtu.be/KAuyEG7JPbE?list=AL94UKMTqg-9AFH4hFNjZ1EehQflWpBuLw]Five Finger Death Punch - The Bleeding - YouTube[/ame]
I say it counts


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atnvJG6zJLc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atnvJG6zJLc[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf3FOEL3KjE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf3FOEL3KjE[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

Without further ado, I just want to say an official "thank you" to every one who's contributed to this thread.

I appreciate your hard work.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWNlNk74vz0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWNlNk74vz0[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wryZf3VyrnU]Slayer, Blood Red[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Darlene (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ySzrJ4GRF7s]Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://youtu.be/PgMsACFMIq8]Killswitch Engage - Rose Of Sharyn [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder, Ebony and Ivory



Posted it!


----------



## Darlene (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/P9iehO5jlUg]Crossfade - Colors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTYvjrM6djo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTYvjrM6djo[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)

For the record, I freaking hate this song.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaPECjw8TD4]Yngwie Malmsteen, Spasebo Blues[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)

Kind of cheesy, but it fits the bill.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPeU3XgeUaw]Foreigner, Blue Morning, Blue Day[/ame]


----------



## turtledude (Aug 7, 2014)

last post for the night

later folks

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dey95DxViHE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dey95DxViHE[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## rdean (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF9T4OpGNQY]The Monkees, Shades of Gray[/ame]

S'bout all I got, at this juncture.

Now I gotta go back and say thanks.

Again, guys and dolls: I appreciate your input here.


----------



## rdean (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRsd94Z3wZ8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRsd94Z3wZ8[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ0w0HwoMxQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ0w0HwoMxQ[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## rdean (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)

I think I win. 

Alright, alright. That's all for me for tonight.


----------



## rdean (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## rdean (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARKNTDuNmk8]Ozark Mountain Daredevils, Jackie Blue[/ame]

If someone's already posted that, I apologize.

Have gone back to the beginning to give thanks, and haven't yet seen it by page three.


----------



## rdean (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0oFiSRM3Kw]Will Smith, Men In Black[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUP7NSKXftE]Anthrax, Black Lodge[/ame]

Don't do a Google search for ^ that ^, unless you want some men in black to pay you a visit tomorrow.

Just sayin'.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

Not only about the color black, but an awesome tune by Santana too.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slvqH3kI6Vk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slvqH3kI6Vk[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtwT492YDvg]Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five, White Lines (Don't Do It)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaTybZxZqzc]Sammy Hagar, Little White Lie[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj_YYQ_2mI4]Mötley Crüe, Red Hot[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_K5b-JNc7E]Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs, Little Red Riding Hood[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eqkNuCjiHw]Def Leppard, White Lightning[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7Hy7uAb_eU]The Pretenders, Brass In Pocket[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvyEI6Jwpa0]James Taylor, Copperline[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6tiJza0L7c]Judas Priest, White Heat, Red Hot[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ-S968G7Jc]Gorillaz, White Light[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_rcTEF3e7o]Heart, White Lightning and Wine[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk]Alannah Myles, Black Velvet[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

LOL. I've scanned through 8 pages now and there doesn't seem to be an end in sight. Every song that immediately came to mine has already been posted except for this one (unless it's posted somewhere beyond page 8):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDvuLJk9Sjc]BOBBY VINTON-BLUE ON BLUE. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laRyswIO_-g]The Beatles - Yellow Submarine (High Definition) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ8mlC3mWW4]John Conlee - Rose Colored Glasses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHPNYKI1-fY]Megadeth, Good Mourning/ Black Friday[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTMj8x75pWk]Steely Dan, Black Friday[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyRZTAmcW7c]Josh Turner, Long Black Train[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUDMy-GplkQ]Foreigner, Dirty White Boy[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp-PKmbcF7c]AC/DC, Sink the Pink[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1L8uRApYeQ]Enya, Caribbean Blue[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge9Ou3-YyqU]Brian Hyland, Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOn-uIDk-oE]Bing Crosby, When the Red Red Robin Comes Bob Bob Bobbin' Along[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcu7BVG7JE4]Testament, Souls of Black[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkLTwX0duY4]Peter Gabriel, Red Rain[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAvQSkK8Z8U]Rush, Red Barchetta[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA644rSZX1A]Willie Nelson, Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gSJtYae8bQ]Joe Diffie, John Deere Green[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg0UyCPmksQ]Janis Joplin, Kozmic Blues[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZrOZBDFiMg]Depeche Mode, Blue Dress[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBxjVgogq0w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBxjVgogq0w[/ame]

Neil Diamond- Forever in Blue Jeans


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbr4fYW5P2Q]Helloween, Pink Bubbles Go Ape[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5FxJ1Ac9m4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5FxJ1Ac9m4[/ame]

Jefferson Airplane- Blues From An Airplane


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2spX-Ed1YI]Loudness, Red Light Shooter[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icfq_foa5Mo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icfq_foa5Mo[/ame]

BOBBY VINTON- BLUE VELVET


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLvhwD8cnKM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLvhwD8cnKM[/ame]

David Bowie- Black Country Rock


----------



## Desperado (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFwYJYl5GUQ]Type O Negative, Black No. 1[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9aHrgtf2zY]Red Rubber Ball by Cyrkle on 1966 Columbia 45. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwOgXWOX-iE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwOgXWOX-iE[/ame]

Simon & Garfunke - Leaves That Are Green


----------



## Darlene (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/RAEQil-RfCc]Ben Harper - Gold to Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEYVjOnpdak"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEYVjOnpdak[/ame]

Simon & Garfunkel- The Big Bright Green Pleasure Machine


----------



## Darlene (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HS-Ab95QGqc?list=ALBTKoXRg38BCDP9yIZL096BOqZauzEXBh]The Expendables - Gettin' Filthy - "Would You Like to Know" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx47qrH1GRs]One Eyed one Horned Flying Purple People Eater - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

Lime is a color:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LxC3M-Yngs]Put The Lime In The Coconut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I]OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo?ole - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGEeneO-t0]Crimson and Clover - Tommy James & The Shondells - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8]The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ]Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLLXUaqZxg]Santana ~ Black Magic Woman with sensational belly dancer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry for any duplications. Don't have time to search through all the posts.  Just going with my heart and gut.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dicb2NFI36s]Kelly Clarkson- Behind These Hazel Eyes (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo7m3Y-BKgM]Blood Red Sandman Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfGkOZetpi0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfGkOZetpi0[/ame]

Leo Kottke- Pamela Brown


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv8k0VI9tBc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv8k0VI9tBc[/ame]

Herman's Hermits- Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvGvmsLQaHA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvGvmsLQaHA[/ame]

Elvis Presley- Green Green Grass Of Home


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUbxEu-qY0s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUbxEu-qY0s[/ame]

The Byrds- Chestnut Mare


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

Blue Moon

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0fy1HeJv80"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0fy1HeJv80[/ame]

The Marcels

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC3gFEkgrT0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC3gFEkgrT0[/ame]

Dean Martin


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UnPzp2lmNk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UnPzp2lmNk[/ame]

The Coasters- Charlie Brown


----------



## Darlene (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qtnW8w3e-7Q]Blood Red Skies Judas Priest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDl8ZPm3GrU]Tommy James & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion - 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGXYiIDTPDI]Styx - Suite Madam Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/G203pc0E0LI]Toto - Gift WithA Golden Gun - live @ Amsterdam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1oaXqBJRRQ]Pink Floyd - Any Colour You Like - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xySyMp8itMs]Pink Floyd - The Gold It's In The... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/pFHjUUYDmJs]Gorillaz-O Green World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIB33eTrgBY]purple haze jimi hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## NLT (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x4weajfqm0]Kritikal - Green and Purple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darlene (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/FLR_faqXfOw]Hugo Ferreira - Blue Room (From NEW ALBUM!) - YouTube[/ame]
This is the band Tantric


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E]Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX4Flhw0HSA]Ballad of the Green Berets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9V-9dSPb_A]Running Bear Little White Dove Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izz0_qEl_-E]The Yellow Rose of Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTqhzl0SIEU]Dave & Sugar ~ Queen Of The Silver Dollar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3iVHxP8FQ]Johnny Russell "Rednecks White Socks and Blue Ribbon Beer" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx8x3LCnYZw]Roy Clark "Thank God And Greyhound" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKbG2e-Wl2g]Merle Haggard - Red Bandana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QCXr79Rkcw]Jill Scott "Golden" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD5s6X56mBs]Beastie Boys- Brass Monkey Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTjgZEapJb8]ZZ Top - Chartreuse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWn1Oj2V7Xw]Tony Orlando & Dawn ~ Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XZNm6uyu3g]Neil Sedaka - New York City Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfEdJUv35GI]Neil Sedaka - One way ticket ( to the blues ) ( HD ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs]Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ighSddnnaPE]Neil Diamond - Song Song Blue (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes ... Rosie is a color. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA]Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie - Original (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cXM03Tw-8c]Gordon Lightfoot - Dream Street Rose 1980 (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUMZLFOXur4]Gordon Lightfoot - Bitter green ( Live 1969 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJSUT8Inl14]WHITE CHRISTMAS - Bing Crosby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPUDdtf4mt8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPUDdtf4mt8[/ame]

The Doors- Shaman's Blues


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTm8epbfG7c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTm8epbfG7c[/ame]

The Doors- Runnin' Blue


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pEMd1SdkAE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pEMd1SdkAE[/ame]

The Doors- Roadhouse Blues


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN4rqlcqb8o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN4rqlcqb8o[/ame]

The Who- Young Man Blues


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQpiv2vNmV8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQpiv2vNmV8[/ame]

The Who- Summertime Blues


----------



## jacobwhite08 (Aug 9, 2014)

Color of the Wind


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxzBfVDa2ps]Savatage, White Witch[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLvpZwN9Oko]U2, Red Hill Mining Town[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTKjwAID95Q]Living Colour, What's Your Favorite Color?[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmUvQ6Hs0z8]Ice-T, Colors[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoOuX5WWn2Y]Daniel Kobialka, A Whiter Shade of Pale/ Air on a G-String[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

Having scanned this baby from top to bottom, I've noticed there're a lotta repeat posts in this thread.

But even counting a given song only _once_, though, I think we can still easily hit 300 posts on it. 

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-fWDrZSiZs]Dido, White Flag[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8RnTK7CbRw]Sarah McLachlan, Black and White[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFQ8gC85xr8]Liberace, Blue Tango (a cover of Leroy Anderson's song)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CTYymbbEL4]Johann Strauss II, The Blue Danube Waltz[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VgvFTmwu2Y]Enya, White Is In the Winter Night[/ame]


----------



## Lacy (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glpyyDBZkRo]Chicago Fancy colours - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5FYfoLjlgc]Frank Zappa, Don't Eat the Yellow Snow[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiOoArNIDpo](Ritchie Blackmore's) Rainbow, Sixteenth Century Greensleeves[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNHE4N3Tjpk]Whitesnake, Black and Blue[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pJL7TRM00Y]John Anderson, Black Sheep[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7RbuFY3XDo]Mickey Gilley, Room Full of Roses[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdhZ8Rz0A4k]Lynch Mob, No Bed of Roses[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMXHK4hOdMo]Bon Jovi, Bed of Roses[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8XXcDUrdVk]Enya, China Roses[/ame]


----------



## Lacy (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8]Amy Winehouse - Back To Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eaxiw1EyUMU]Kiss, Black Diamond[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35lbtfoufBE]Donna Summer, Black Lady[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Yp00eF_XY]Rufus and Chaka Khan, Little Boy Blue[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GozdIQx1Wow]LeAnn Rimes, Blue[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTqO6hZXA80]The Guess Who - Grey Day (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lrrsSN2J-I]Fleetwood Mac - Emerald Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flw8i8K-Ag0]ELO - Boy Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 9, 2014)

​
Opeth- Blackwater Park​


----------



## guno (Aug 9, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Post a song with a color&#8212;inside of the Roy G Biv spectrum or out of it&#8212;in its title.
> 
> Let's see how many of these we can name.
> 
> AC/DC, Back In Black



You must be a fan  of this guy


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 9, 2014)

Did anyone post this one yet?  I posted it on another one of the music threads, but the title does contain a color, so I thought I'd put it here too.   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9gMxcixhAU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9gMxcixhAU[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMbuJXQCIvo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMbuJXQCIvo[/ame]


----------



## itfitzme (Aug 11, 2014)

Did we get  99 luft ballons?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 11, 2014)

It's not actually in the title but it is about a color.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O-wmVqFD4w]*The Beatles: Yes It is* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

itfitzme said:


> Did we get  99 luft ballons?



I believe so.   

I wanted to post Purple Rain by Prince, but apparently there are some kind of copyright issues, but you all can watch it here!  

Prince - Purple Rain (1984) complete video


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2014)

I was listened to this again this morning!  What a great song!  Hope other people clicked the link to listen.    I really like some of Prince's songs.  He is quite a showman too.  VERY talented person, very. Too bad he's so weird.  Lol!


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRW-qrEHZjE]Judas Priest, The Green Manalishi (With the Two-Pronged Crown)[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 13, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFltXDMQsQQ]The Tubes, White Punks on Dope[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SINl5JY7LhI]Joe Satriani, Flying In a Blue Dream[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C_RWToGrCw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C_RWToGrCw[/ame]

Marty Robbins- A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31uGvYBj0j4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31uGvYBj0j4[/ame]

Gene Autry- Red River Valley


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMxOMSy8hJo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMxOMSy8hJo[/ame]

Merle Haggard- Silver Wings


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCIDkFI7ew"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCIDkFI7ew[/ame]

The Black Keys- Gold On The Ceiling


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSjxh53Ckv4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSjxh53Ckv4[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq1Bd9SpGjk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq1Bd9SpGjk[/ame]

Buffalo Springfield- Bluebird


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPhgtgiPYDQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPhgtgiPYDQ[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7epRPz0LGPE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7epRPz0LGPE[/ame]

The Beatles- Blackbird


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JacHyPaEwDc]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOmCIQ1LRy4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOmCIQ1LRy4[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Znf2oa_rGo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Znf2oa_rGo[/ame]

It's a Beautiful Day- White Bird


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIl3Znl_ZrA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIl3Znl_ZrA[/ame]

Kevin Devine- Redbird


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62ckXALWn1M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62ckXALWn1M[/ame]

The Velvet Underground- White Light/White Heat


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omOz6OWw2HE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omOz6OWw2HE[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

This is a Christmas song, but so what?  Still a color.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2OLbM2_Ymc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2OLbM2_Ymc[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj2ivyQSnBs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj2ivyQSnBs[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovu0_VFJsBY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovu0_VFJsBY[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntd4WPbll0k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntd4WPbll0k[/ame]

Kingston Trio- Yellow Bird


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blfy4XV1kRQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blfy4XV1kRQ[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaOFPBb4Hm4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaOFPBb4Hm4[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

Last one!  Nighty night!   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U79IamCDJz0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U79IamCDJz0[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 17, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KisHhIRihMY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KisHhIRihMY[/ame]

The Velvet Underground- Pale Blue Eyes


----------

